# Ollie lure coursing, herding, hiking oh my!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie and I have been pretty busy this last month! Here are some video and pics from our adventures!(warning: there's a lot!) He's almost 15 months old now and 65 pounds, he's out of coat atm so pay no mind to that.  He also got his CGC!












herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lure Coursing by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled photo [006D2383-7C26-469E-B90F-31E9089DB5EA] by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some photos from hiking


IMG_0720_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0728 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0719_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Big Laguna Trail by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thank you for looking!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's so handsome! I love seeing what he is up too!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Agreed such a handsome boy!


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy crap, I walked a GSD named Ollie last week while his owner was away and he has facial markings just like your beautiful boy O_O


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> He's so handsome! I love seeing what he is up too!





KathrynApril said:


> Agreed such a handsome boy!


Thank you guys! I've spoiled him rotten with the outings, he gets real antsy if he doesn't get to go in the car and go someplace a few times a week.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

redandgold said:


> Holy crap, I walked a GSD named Ollie last week while his owner was away and he has facial markings just like your beautiful boy O_O


Haha wasn't my dog I swear! Great name though.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous boy, and so are your pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That looks like some gooood times!! Great pics and a beautiful boy! Love the name Ollie!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Hes growing up and still so handsome. He could be the class valedictorian.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> gorgeous, gorgeous boy, and so are your pictures!!!!!!!!!





readaboutdogs said:


> That looks like some gooood times!! Great pics and a beautiful boy! Love the name Ollie!


Thank you! I'm totally in love with my newish DSLR camera, getting ready to upgrade models... They just don't compare to point and shoots!



Msmaria said:


> Hes growing up and still so handsome. He could be the class valedictorian.


Ha! Don't know about that, I've worked really hard with him but we still have a long way to go! His brain is still ALL puppy though unfortunately.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When he fills out and his body shape matches that muzzle he going to be a beast.

The pic of him standing on the rock looking to his right(our left) is the pic that I'm referencing. His jowls are impressive, big dog jowls.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

brembo said:


> When he fills out and his body shape matches that muzzle he going to be a beast.
> 
> The pic of him standing on the rock looking to his right(our left) is the pic that I'm referencing. His jowls are impressive, big dog jowls.


He's definitely starting to physically mature a lot these last couple of months although he's only 25' at the shoulder and 65lbs currently but that's fine by me... He can work a long time and go on 10+ mile hikes and I'm not worried about his joints as much. Needless to say people don't really approach us pet him anymore. :crazy:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Ollie is just the coolest dog! Love him. I actually really like his coat right now! You can see his build but he still has his fabulous feathering  I really love the ones of him on the Big Laguna Trail. Also, the lure coursing photos are stunning!! Did you take those? 



Carriesue said:


> Thank you! I'm totally in love with my newish DSLR camera, getting ready to upgrade models... They just don't compare to point and shoots!


Aren't DSLRs awesome?  You're switching to Nikon soon, aren't you? Which one are you going with again (and why the switch, if you don't mind me asking?).


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Ollie is just the coolest dog! Love him. I actually really like his coat right now! You can see his build but he still has his fabulous feathering  I really love the ones of him on the Big Laguna Trail. Also, the lure coursing photos are stunning!! Did you take those?
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't DSLRs awesome?  You're switching to Nikon soon, aren't you? Which one are you going with again (and why the switch, if you don't mind me asking?).


Thank you! And yeah true, you can see that he's in shape and not fat(when he's in full coat it's hard to see the tuck as well) though still working on building muscle but he's definitely looking less and less puppy. I still don't have a zoom lens so nope I paid a nice chunk of change for the lure coursing photos! The hiking ones are all mine though.  I guess I should make a watermark at some point but I am lazy, lol.

I think I might actually go with a Canon t3i, found a pretty nice deal on one that comes with a nice zoom lens. Can't justify dropping a grand on a D7000! I'd get 8 more MP, 1080p video and that's all I really need plus with the money I save I can buy more lenses.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Carriesue said:


> Thank you! And yeah true, you can see that he's in shape and not fat(when he's in full coat it's hard to see the tuck as well) though still working on building muscle but he's definitely looking less and less puppy. I still don't have a zoom lens so nope I paid a nice chunk of change for the lure coursing photos! The hiking ones are all mine though.  I guess I should make a watermark at some point but I am lazy, lol.
> 
> I think I might actually go with a Canon t3i, found a pretty nice deal on one that comes with a nice zoom lens. Can't justify dropping a grand on a D7000! I'd get 8 more MP, 1080p video and that's all I really need plus with the money I save I can buy more lenses.


Oh, not just weight but general structure/build. I really like how he is built  Ollie is becoming a super handsome guy for sure!! 

Watermark schwatermark LOL I thought about doing watermarks at one point, but to be honest it's not a concern for me. And yes, I am lazy, too!! I thought you were already using a T3i! I might just be confusing you with a million of my other Canon friends. I've heard great things about it... although for the record, I paid $550 for my D7000 body with a shutter count of only around 2k. I just can't imagine switching though, now that I have all these lenses!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Oh, not just weight but general structure/build. I really like how he is built  Ollie is becoming a super handsome guy for sure!!
> 
> Watermark schwatermark LOL I thought about doing watermarks at one point, but to be honest it's not a concern for me. And yes, I am lazy, too!! I thought you were already using a T3i! I might just be confusing you with a million of my other Canon friends. I've heard great things about it... although for the record, I paid $550 for my D7000 body with a shutter count of only around 2k. I just can't imagine switching though, now that I have all these lenses!!


Thanks.  He's not too shabby for being half of the dreaded showline(oh noes!). :rolleyes2:

Haha nope I'm using a 10mp rebel xsi and my only lenses are the 50mm and the 18-55. I'm ready for an upgrade but this not so little camera sure has been good to me so far.  Though I might have to just get a Nikon so I can come and steal all your lenses!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Carriesue said:


> Thanks.  He's not too shabby for being half of the dreaded showline(oh noes!). :rolleyes2:
> 
> Haha nope I'm using a 10mp rebel xsi and my only lenses are the 50mm and the 18-55. I'm ready for an upgrade but this not so little camera sure has been good to me so far.  Though I might have to just get a Nikon so I can come and steal all your lenses!


LOL nah, I think we have a good number of show line lovers here on the board. I'm definitely one of them!! My neighbor has a Am show line x German show line dog and I keep saying I want to trade Trent for him on some days  Just the best dog. 

And you're free to pop by at any time and borrow my lenses  Just come on over!! I wish more of my friends were Nikon users so I could share gear with them.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rei said:


> I wish more of my friends were Nikon users so I could share gear with them.


Psh...lemme just come to Oregon, and you can share all the gear you want!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

gsdlover91 said:


> Psh...lemme just come to Oregon, and you can share all the gear you want!


Yes!! Please do  Trent and I will be waiting for you and handsome boy Berlin!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I just gained new employment and I'm going to be stowing money away for an Oregon vacation hopefully for sometime in June if not then fall before the storms start... I LOVE Cannon Beach and I really want to try and conquer that Cape Lookout trail, it beat my butt last time! It was so muddy, my shoe got sucked off and my foot got drenched, NOT pleasant! I am not used to this thing your people call rain.  And yes I will be bringing Ollie!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new job!! I would LOVE to meet you and Ollie here in Oregon! Cannon beach is really gorgeous and I love the little shops in the area, too. The beach is literally Trent's favorite place in the world. 

And LOL yes, the rain is a drawback to living here! I don't mind it so much, but I'm definitely not brave enough yet to go hiking in the mud.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

What a handsome boy! I just love his mask. It looks like you are having a lot of fun with him! Having a dog you can do anything with is priceless, it sure seems like he is turning out to be one of those dogs for you


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

KristiM said:


> What a handsome boy! I just love his mask. It looks like you are having a lot of fun with him! Having a dog you can do anything with is priceless, it sure seems like he is turning out to be one of those dogs for you


Thanks! He definitely is, we're training in agility right now too though that's mostly just for fun, herding for us is where it's at and we hope to do some ranch large flock stuff soon, no HGH out here sadly. He goes everywhere with me too.  I have two other dogs who has some issues so I definitely appreciate being able to do with Ollie all the things I can!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great photos!

VERY handsome boy, I love his dark face! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> VERY handsome boy, I love his dark face! :wub:


Thank you! I love his mask too :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Got a new 85mm lens! The focal length is taking some getting used to but so far I LOVE it!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

What a lucky dog! He gets to have so much fun; and he is beautiful! Looks in great shape. How old is he? Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

bill said:


> What a lucky dog! He gets to have so much fun; and he is beautiful! Looks in great shape. How old is he? Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! He is 15 months old and a pretty active pup! For awhile there we were hiking 10+ miles a week, we also are training in 3 different sports ATM so he is in fairly good condition though I am sure he will build more muscle as he matures. He eats A LOT!! But one reason I love this breed, he loves working with me and can keep up with whatever I want to do.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Ollie is just gorgeous! Great photo's as well


----------



## Daniellezeus (Nov 6, 2013)

Great pictures! I love Ollie!


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

absolutely georgeous and magnificent


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  I just startd dabbling in photography, Ollie is very patient and let's me practice on him and also why I have a ton of photos. 

Another herding video! It's not a real lesson, just a for fun thing that we did(as this isn't normally the place we train at), usually during our real training I've got my hands full and cannot photograph or video so these fun events are a rare opportunity to get some.





Ollie Herding


----------

